# Anyone have 5 day blastos for FET ?



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

Apologies if there is already a thread for this (I did have a quick browse but couldnt see anything !) , but I am looking for some advice.

I have 2x 5day blastocyst embies frozen and am undertaking an FET this month. I'm not totally sure what this means    !  When I read on here I see that lots of ladies have day 2 or 3 embies frozen that then go to blasto before ET. Can I ask what it means to have a 5 day blasto ? Does it mean they wont leave them to developed further ?  I'm worried that as they are older they wont thaw as well or my perish easier ?

Is there anyone who has had a 5 day blasto transfered and had BFP ?

Thanks so much , I am worrying myself silly and getting all confused !!

Claire xx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi hon, 


I had 1 blast frozen and it thawed fine and am now nearly 8 weeks pregnant!! 
Good luck with your treatment!


Oliviaxx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

They will probably take your blasts out in the morning and you will have them transferred the same day.  


I had 2 frozen blasts transferred which resulted in my dd   


Wishing you lots of luck for a BFP


----------



## Cathg (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Claire

Please dont worry - Its good news to have blasts! If embryos are stronger, they can be grown on to be Day 5 embryos (Blastocysts) (although that doesnt mean Day 2 or 3 embryos wont be succesfulas they are). The risk is not all embryos will make it day 5, so are frozen earlier. Day 5 embryo's are a step ahead as they are maturer, so when you have you a Blasto put back it doesnt need to be grown on before it is put back.

Clinics seem to have different ways of dealing with embryo's ie whetehr they encourage patients to freeze day 2 or 3 embies ratehr than waiting until they get to day 5.

I have 2 frozen Day 5 embies and am currently undergoing a medicated FET. I am due to have ET next week all being well.  

Good luck with your cycle!

Cath x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks ladies , it's just all so confusing !  DH is also petrified about the defrost but I can now tell him it really does work !

And congrats Olivia and Freshstart - it's fab to hear good news !

Good luck Cath , I start on the 1st July !

Thanks again
Claire x


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All 

Sorry to but in..... I too have frozen blast I am due to have transfer on Monday, This will be my forth attempt all with Blast 1 fresh 3 frozen altough I have been unlucky so far we have been fortunate not to have lost any on the thrawing process apparently Blast are pretty tough as they have grown so much before hand. The clinic will take blast out on the same day and normally but them back in within a couple of hours. 

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck xxx


----------

